
GitHub API Authentication using OAuth 2.0 - gschier
https://insomnia.rest/blog/oauth2-github-api/
======
nbrempel
I'm seriously impressed with how useful Insomnia has become in my workflow. It
goes to show how valuable a well designed user experience can be.

It's not the only available API testing tool, but it's by far the most
productive tool to use in my opinion.

~~~
kossae
If you've tried Postman
([https://www.getpostman.com/](https://www.getpostman.com/)), how would you
say Insomnia is better?

~~~
nbrempel
The differences are subtle but I would boil it down to attention to detail.
The user experience is excellent.

~~~
kermire
I agree. The UI is so much better and more streamlined. I was also using
Postman before I found this. It's really useful.

------
akerl_
Semi-offtopic:

I was looking at Insomnia's pricing after reading this post, and was initially
confused by the "Plus" feature-list, which includes a flat bulleted list
containing "Data backup and sync" and "End-to-end encryption", among other
things. My initial read didn't connect these two points as a single entity
("Data backups/syncing that use E2E"), so it seemed like the free version
lacked support for some encryption of API activity?

I'm not immediately sure how I'd amend the list to fix it, other than perhaps
nesting "E2E" and "unlimited devices" under the syncing rather than using a
flat list.

It's worth noting that when I had this confusion, I clicked to the "Plus" page
which cleared up my questions, but obviously it's not ideal for the pricing
page to require that kind of clarification.

~~~
gschier
That's really great feedback, thanks! I'll see if I can come up with any ideas
on how to clarify this.

------
manyxcxi
Just reading this on my phone, I have yet to try it. Anyone out there with
experience, how does it compare to Paw for OS X? I moved from Postman and cURL
to Paw because of the ability to take response fields as inputs to other
requests mostly, but I've found it to be very pleasing to work with.

~~~
gschier
I added the ability to reference other response fields a few releases ago. As
the developer, I'm obviously biased, but here are a few advantaged of
Insomnia. (1) It's open source, (2) it's cross-platform, (3) the UI is simpler
and easier to use (subjective). Since Paw is a much more mature project, it
has more features (so does Postman) but, if you don't need them, Insomnia is
very comparable.

[https://insomnia.rest/documentation/request-
chaining/](https://insomnia.rest/documentation/request-chaining/)

------
hosay123
This is so important it deserves its own article

